# Some update error. Ubuntu



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm having that error sign sometimes on my panel. Ubuntu is up to date and no update is available. the error goes itself as it comes suddenly  The update settings are below.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Try running, sudo apt-get update in terminal. That should update all your sources and fix the error.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

wmorri said:


> Try running, sudo apt-get update in terminal. That should update all your sources and fix the error.


I just did as you said...but in most cases, after running update in terminal, I get this kind of msg...


```
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```
In this case, it seems the error is about the gm-notify.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You need to change the server you are using.
Have a look here:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu/

Where it says, choose a download server, try one nearest your country or an alternate server. When finished, run

sudo apt-get update

to refresh your repositories.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

The server is set to my country. And the other two options are "main server" and "other"..other is other countries 
Btw the link you gave, showed some Error called 503 Surge protection.
Surge protection

Warning:
You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time.

Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got.

When you restart doing requests AFTER that, slow down or you might get locked out for a longer time!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

That link was working yesterday, now it also gives me same error.

Try changing the repos's from your country to another one like US. It may be slower
but should allow you to update.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, let me try


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> That link was working yesterday, now it also gives me same error.
> 
> Try changing the repos's from your country to another one like US. It may be slower
> but should allow you to update.


So many servers are there under US. Which one to choose? I chose this one archive.linux.duke.edu

I chose main server option also, but that gave same error

```
W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```
, and also few apps in software centre showed "not available from software repository source" under main server...

And these are the error in my country server.
sudo apt-get update


```
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease
  
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease
  
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports InRelease
  
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://deb.opera.com stable InRelease
  
Err http://extras.ubuntu.com precise InRelease                    
  
Err http://dl.google.com stable InRelease                         
  
Err http://dl.google.com stable InRelease                         
  
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg              
  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise InRelease
  
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://deb.opera.com stable Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'deb.opera.com'
Err http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'extras.ubuntu.com'
Err http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'dl.google.com'
Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
Err http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg
  Could not resolve 'dl.google.com'
Reading package lists... Done
W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/audience-members/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/d-sreddy1992/spellathon/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/dists/stable/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kokoto-java/omgubuntu-stuff/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/luciomrx/switzallnew/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/burg/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/themes/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/vala-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/weather-indicator-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/themes/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/audience-members/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/d-sreddy1992/spellathon/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-notify-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kokoto-java/omgubuntu-stuff/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/luciomrx/switzallnew/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/burg/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/themes/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'deb.opera.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'extras.ubuntu.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'dl.google.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'dl.google.com'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/vala-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/weather-indicator-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/themes/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'

W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```


----------



## Zane14 (Aug 10, 2012)

It might sound like a stupid question but have you got a stable internet connection?

Can you try:


```
ping -c 3 www.google.com
```


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

yes i do


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a problem like that before with solus2 Alpha, the repos weren't working for debian wheezy so i found the default list for squeeze and it worked but obviously nothing was really up to date so it was a temp fix to download unetbooting and revert to solus 1.1 till a beta comes out or RC. Point is if you can find the default Ubuntu repository list online and copy it into /etc/apt/sources.list files then that might work.


----------



## TheMiner (Aug 22, 2012)

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade


Try it at different times during the day too,...sometimes the servers are just unavailable.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have been away from this thread for a bit. Can I get an update as to where we are in helping you. I am know that there are updates being pushed and I want you to get them.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been away from this thread for a bit. Can I get an update as to where we are in helping you. I am know that there are updates being pushed and I want you to get them.


Sorry but I didn't get you sir :ermm:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you tried finding the default ubuntu repository list and replacing them in the sources.list?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

SteveThePirate said:


> Have you tried finding the default ubuntu repository list and replacing them in the sources.list?


How i do that Steve?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

and here new error 

```
W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC0D5CCAEDFBD1F9
W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
```


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Paste the output of for me please;


```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```


----------

